# Depersonalized and streaming on twitch



## StreamTherapy (May 19, 2020)

Playing games and chatting on twitch to kill anxiety/DP and help others who struggle with similar conditions , Follow and ask for everything in chat, I just started so i think i can handle all of your questions.


----------

